# Wo lerne ich Bergbau 375+?



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. November 2008)

1. Habe SuFu genutzt aber nix gefunden dazu (oder ich bin der SuFu einfach nicht mächtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. Wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich den Bergbaulehrer für den Skill 375+


----------



## Windelwilli (21. November 2008)

Boreanische Tundra, gleich da, wo du mit dem Schiff von SW ankommst. Lehrersuche einschalten, dann finsest du ihn auch...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. November 2008)

in allen startgebieten in der neuen welt. man stolpert quasi drüber wenn man da landet


----------



## Falcon245 (21. November 2008)

Da ist wohl jmd so sehr gestolpert und letztendlich gestrauchelt, dass er mit dem Gesicht nach unten im Dreck lag....da sieht man nichts mehr.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_of_Mystera (21. November 2008)

Falcon245 schrieb:


> Da ist wohl jmd so sehr gestolpert und letztendlich gestrauchelt, dass er mit dem Gesicht nach unten im Dreck lag....da sieht man nichts mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muss ich dir recht geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und danke für die hilfe


----------

